# Day 34



## fruity86 (Jan 27, 2010)

hey peeps just a few pics these are the first set of clones i have ever done at 34 days of 12/12 the clones are gaian haze and black russian 
heres the pics


----------



## Alistair (Jan 27, 2010)

What else can I say?  They look great.  You sure look like you know what you're doing.  I hope mine turn out as well.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

very nice...sure r beauties..


----------

